# Northern pub meet-Wed 12th Feb



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Will amend the title once we've decided on where and when it should happen.

There are NOT a huge amount of us "oop north", so it would be great to maximise attendees.

If weekday evenings are favourite, then Friday evenings tend to be best for me, 'cos I work away a lot. Given a bit of notice though, I might be able to re-arrange client committments.....

Any ideas on a decent pub / venue?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there 

where in Yorks are you looking for ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: I'll get the locals: Ron and family onto the pub finding business ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Where ever the majority want! I don't mind a nice drive to get there ;D ;D

I'm in Leeds and from memory we the following Yorkshire owners (although I guess some circumstances may have changed).......

M44RT_L
NuTTs
SAM-TT
L3ETT
Jam
TT-daft
DaveF
Jamie
Stewart


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ay up, I'm a Yorkshire owner too !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Ay up, I'm a Yorkshire owner too !


Aye lad, that you are! ;D Fancy a 600+ miles round trip for a pub meet? : : :


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Any idea's for location yet on this? And a date?

*Just for your info:*

For the past 6 months or more, myself and a few other Northern Audi bods have been meeting up at *The White House* pub on the A58 going from Rochdale towards Ripponden. Kind of a Lanacashire and Yorkshire meeting.

This was orginally started when the old Audi-Sport.net was alive, but the meetings have still continued even though there are two (rival) sites now: Audi-Sport.net and Tyresmoke.net.

Anyway the next meeting is on the 12th Feb, 7:00pm onwards. Anyone from this board is more than welcome to come.

The format is the usual, car talk, a pint or soft drink or two, and a cracking meal. Good prices, and they do a MASSIVE mixed grill! 

Please PM me if you are interested coming along.

Regards

Alan


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

I'm a new Yorkshire lad too. Just moved to Leeds. 

Alan, when you said the White House on the A58, I thought you meant the one in Leeds on the Wetherby Road. I wouldn't need to bring the car, I could walk to that one!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We just need to decide whether people fancy a weekday day evening or a weekend evening?

Sometime end of Feb? 20th or 21st or 22nd or 23rd?


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Chris,

Haha. I used to live just off the A58 in Leeds as a student many years ago! 

What are the chances of two pubs with the same name being on the same road?

NuTTs,

So you don't fancy joining us then? 

We do have a couple of lads from Yorkshire who turn up regular, one from Wakefield, one from Sheffield (  )

Alan


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I generally work away Mon thru Fri, so mid week stuff is "nearly" impossible. I can sometimes re-arrange things to spend a Friday working from or close to home. Which means I can fly back on Thursday and "may" be able to make a Thursday, but Wednesday is pretty impossible...... but then again, a challenge always gets the best from me!!! ;D

I'll see what I can do, but at the moment I would have to say that the chances are at best 20%. Will re-post availability for the 12th, next week.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Alan,
there is a good chance that Ron and I will pop along


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Aye lad, that you are! ;D Fancy a 600+ miles round trip for a pub meet? : : :


Well actually , yes ! I accept your thrown down glove, but looks like you wont be there though 8)

I have just planned that in my diary and shall be there.
Can someone post the postcode so I can Multimap it ?

Thanks John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That's cool : : :, John!! I'll also try my bext to change my client committments next week. ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is that now Liutenant Pigeon NuTTs ;D

Quote "Thats Coo" LOL !

;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Is that now Lieutenant Pigeon NuTTs Â ;D
> 
> Quote Â Â Â "Thats Cool" Â Â LOL !
> 
> ;D


Really don't know of what you speak old boy : : : ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ver funn Mar , thin ther i somethin wron wit min to !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Ver funn Mar , thin ther i Â somethin wron Â wit Â min to Â !


* lol* ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nit Nit ! ;D


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

John,

Wow! Now thats what I call enthusiasm! 600+ round trip for a drink or two, meal and a chat.

I'm impressed.

Daniela,

Hope you and Ron can make it.

NuTTs,

I appologise for hijacking your thread.  But it just seemed like a good way for more Audi fans to get together.

Regards

Alan


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Seeing a few of you are interested, here are the pub details:-

The White House 
Halifax Rd 
Littleborough 
Lancashire 
OL15 0LG

Tel: 01706 378456

Grid Ref: SD968177

Cheers

Alan


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Al, Thats just up 't road by eckaslike !

Specially with my Forge Revo upgrade, 300 mile...hour an alf , reckon ! ;D

Get the red carpet out mate , see you then. John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I should be able to make the Feb 12th meet at the White House pub! See you all there. ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

All welcome for a try in the Revo upgraded Penguin TTR , time/weather permitting !


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

Could be tempted as it's just a quick jaunt from Leeds


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A lot shorter for you than Gawsworth  ;D


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

Defintely!. I don't get out enough as it is and since I gave up drinking  I seem to have much more spare time on my hands.


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

Love to come, but I'm at a "sports car workshop" on Wednesday night :-/

When's the next one?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Pete,
in that case you should come along to my drive on the 27th April or the short run on the 9th March, or both Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or March 9th ?? ?? :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks, TTotal, for pointing that mistake out to me :-[
I've amended it now


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Got there eventually!!   

It was good to meet a few new faces.... see you next time guys!!! ;D ;D ;D (hopefully I won't be flying in!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for organising tonight's meeting Alan. It was great to see everyone again and the food was very good as well [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Let us know when and where you plan the next meeting


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice going to these foreign places , to try out the food and the language,320 miles there and 206 back , went via Nottingham - seemed a good idea at the time !

Nice to meet a few more faces and a shame we didnt have a bit longer to chat, maybe next time...

I'll be back,..... loved the illuminated cats eyes , that was very kind of you Al to put on the "Christmas "Lights just for me.


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

It was nice to meet you all - hopefully we can do it again. Great pub as well

TTotal - hope you didn't need a spare sock on your way home ;D

Pete


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Pete,

You drive pretty slow mate    When does your pension start? : ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

Wasn't sure you knew the way home and I didn't want to lose you ;D
However, I think more practice is required on my part - maybe I should book a course.

Ahh, but I forget. Everyone says Balck TT's are much faster, maybe that's my problem. Anyone got a spray can


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I just KNEW there had to be a excuse reason ;D ;D

Nogaro Blue is a really nice colour  but it CLEARLY is slower than black!   8)



> Wasn't sure you knew the way home and I didn't want to lose you ;D
> However, I think more practice is required on my part - maybe I should book a course.
> 
> Ahh, but I forget. Â Everyone says Balck TT's are much faster, maybe that's my problem. Â Anyone got a spray can


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

Dear Mr Forge-Revo
Please can you help. I have foolishly purchased a TT with the slow blue paint option. This is causing me much embarrasment when in the company of TT's with the special "hyper-fast" black paint.
Do you think one of your ECU "tweaks" will allow me to compete or is there no hope?

Yours hopefully
Pete ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Me thinks you will end up the "Novaro flash" ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mmm,

Go on Â "Novaro Flash, go spend your cash !

You know you want Forge Revo !

You'll then beat Mark (who had to dash ! !)

Twice over the wall for a "Heave ho".......

c.TTotal 2003


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hey, TTotal,
I never knew that you are a poet :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm here
Many thanks Young AL.
Had good evening, good food , good company.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice food , I said NICE FOOD Carol !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Hey, TTotal,
> I never knew that you are a poet


Not a lot of people know that, I try to keep it a secret. Spent 6 years studying Poetry with a famous guy who is a major comedian on TV , its obviously something I dont want to boast about , but thanks for the compliments. I ahve a few of my later poems on my website (listed under my Penguin)
Will IM you my latest if you like. Â J


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm waiting for your IM, TTotal


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

There we are did you get it ?

I have had a few books published too, heard of Penguin Paperbacks? Yes I wrote them all ! ;D


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Sorry I'm late in posting. Was away all yesterday.

I'd just like to say thanks to all of you for turning up. It was great to meet you all again, and nice to meet some new people: NuTTs, Pete D.

I'm glad you enjoyed the pub. Sorry that its a bit of a drive for some, but to make the meeting accessible for folks from Lancashire and Yorkshire, its the best we could find.

Anyway, there will be another one next month, as usual, and I will post the date as soon as it is known. Hope to see you all again. 

Cheers

AL


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yum, yum 
another lasagne ;D
or quwitchy ???


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Will try to make it young AL.
Thinks mi will try one of them Qwitchys myself.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No I have studied the local phrase book, this local traditional fodder is called Qweechee ! It was quite unusual , not seen the like down South ! :


----------

